# Hi!



## laila83 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Long time lurker from London. Just thought I'd finally jump on board, and i look forward to learning so much from you guys!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome! i'm in london too!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## laila83 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------

